# Molson: Back in Action!



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

I love the photos!!! Especially the last one is very good! 
OMG...he's smiling in all of them!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the last one!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots - it looks like Molson is sooo very happy to be out and about again


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like he had a blast. I love seeing them that happy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is one happy boy!!! Love your pictures...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You definitely take great pictures of your boy! I hope you are feeling much better now!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Great pictures. Glad you all enjoyed your day. Molson looks so happy to be out and about again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, you take the best photos. I love Molson, he's so handsome!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I loved seeing Molson all happy and smiling. He looks like he was so glad to be outside running around in the snow with his mom and dad. Hope mom is feeling better today....:crossfing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the lovely comments!! Molson was definitely happy to be out and about! He loves being off leash and running around like a wild child, and Jay and I love when he is super tired at home and just wants to snuggle!  

Momma's not feeling any better today  But I still had to come into work because there's too much to do.  I hate being _that_ person who is hacking up a lung and spreading it around, I'm actually pretty embarrassed to be here! But in my defense, I got sick from my boss so I'm just returning the favour...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hes looking lovely and none the worse for wear. Is his coat naturally that straight or do you dry it straight? It looks great.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

elly said:


> Hes looking lovely and none the worse for wear. Is his coat naturally that straight or do you dry it straight? It looks great.


He was brushed on Friday night but yes his coat is naturally straight like that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures-Molson is one very happy handsome boy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I love his collar. The last picture is the best!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like he had an absolute blast. Glad he is feeling all better.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Fun Pics! I'm lovin the collar too, really caught my eye.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like he had a quick recovery. He looks so happy to be out and about. And of course he's looking handsome as always.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad he's feeling better after his "procedure"  The last shot is fantastic!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are some seriously gorgeous pictures, Steph! Molson is just such a happy boy. He just radiates joy in every single picture!!

(so happy he recovered well from his neuter and I hope you feel better soon!)

Kim


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So glad that Molson had no problems. He is such a happy, handsome boy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Molson is just an ugly, terrible dog. You should send him to my house so you can be rid of him.

(Truth: MY DOG HE IS SO BEAUTIFUL! Always one of my very favorites on the forum and I want to steal him!)


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pictures. I love the one of him playing with Dad. The last picture reminds me of the old TV program -"The Flying Nun".


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like everyone is having a great time!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you everybody!  



Bogey's Mom said:


> Molson is just an ugly, terrible dog. You should send him to my house so you can be rid of him.
> 
> (Truth: MY DOG HE IS SO BEAUTIFUL! Always one of my very favorites on the forum and I want to steal him!)


I'll send him right over ... but you gotta hand over your gorgeous boys - both of 'em!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm glad Mojo is feeling better! He still looks manly and tough, so no worries there! I hope he has some cool scars to show the ladies.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

he's soo adorible! and soo pretty!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm glad Mojo is feeling better! He still looks manly and tough, so no worries there! I hope he has some cool scars to show the ladies.


 
You mean Molson, not Mojo, right?  

He can't wait to show his scar to his girlfriends! He is still a litle embarrassed about the saggy pouch of skin that he has there now.. hopefully it goes away soon!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Great shots... he looks lighter on his paws .....


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

Steph, so glad to hear Molson survived the snip, actually I was more worried about you surviving the day than I was Molson. He's as beautiful as ever. 
Noah goes shortly and I am dreading the 'leash walks only' and 'keep him quiet' HUH!!!, but I will be thrilled that he will hopefully stop emitting all that masculinity he apparently has which will stop him being attacked which seems to happen more and more, nothing serious but I need it done. Congrats, we're next.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> You mean Molson, not Mojo, right?
> 
> He can't wait to show his scar to his girlfriends! He is still a litle embarrassed about the saggy pouch of skin that he has there now.. hopefully it goes away soon!


LOL, oops, yes I meant Molson. They just start out sounding so much alike... MOlson, MOjo... 

Mojey had a small saggy pouch for a while too, but it went away. How is his incision?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw these pictures of facebook and he is such a gorgeous golden! I'm glad he is recovering from his neuter!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewlyGolden (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad to hear Molson is recovering nicely! What great pics! Thanks for sharing! Hope you are feeling better too. I am also down and out with the flu!


----------

